
The Father of Online Anonynimity Has a Plan to End the Crypto War - situationista
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/david-chaum-father-of-online-anonymity-plan-to-end-the-crypto-wars/?mbid=social_twitter
======
alexandrerond
Seems yet another smartphone messaging app. The comparison with Tor is out of
place. It does not resemble Tor and it doesn't have the same purpose.

The idea of a security council backdoor is interesting, but completely nuts.
It's very naive to think that anyone who values privacy would go with it. It's
actually sad to see that the new better-than-anything super-secure-anonymous-
encryption made by a bunch of universities comes with a backdoor.

